# Peak District



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a CL or CS anywhere in the Peak District preferably with a view, village, and some not toooo difficult walks nearby without having to move the van to reach them, please? We are hoping for some better weather in September and touring from Cornwall to Durham via mid-Wales. Thank you. Vita


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

this is a good site with very easy access to the Tissington trail and routes down into Dovedale with good level walks along the river which can be done as circular walks with the return being along the trail

The trail is an old railway track which is great for cycling

http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/

If you fancy somewhere else close by

http://www.beechcroftfarm.co.uk/

This is next to the Monsal trail and has a great newly refurbished shower block but you'll need to take everything you need in terms of provisions as the shop is very basic with little more than milk, papers, bread and cans of beans

Enjoy

ps if you get the chance have a look round Buxton, Bakewell and Chatsworth


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed here a few times....

It's a CC CL, under Buxton.

MR D MELLAND
Street Farm
Flagg
Buxton
SK17 9QG

Postcode: SK17 9QG

GPS co-ordinates:

Latitude: 53.204943577635298 

Longitude: -1.82473967828227

OS ref: 119:SK119675 

The Royal Oak is one of a few eating pubs, about 50 yards off the High Peak trail.

HTH


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Waterloo Inn in Biggin has a small site with about 20 pitches behind it, and very convenient for Tissington Trail. About 1 mile away from Rivendale site

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5832

Cheers - Tim


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for these - hope the weather improves, our bungalow almost has a moat today! Vita


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Grouse and Claret at Rowsley, Riverside site handy for Matlock and Bakewell.
Designer outlet and Craft mill in village if that's your bag. Also off road footpath to Chatsworth Park and house.
Decent food in pub as well...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sorry! Wrong trail! I was referring to the Tissington Trail, which is some 50 yards from the Royal Oak, at Hurdlow.

According to GoogleEarth, the Royal Oak has its own campsite, with the trail over the wall!! I can't say if it's still active.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly this one backs on to an easy cycle access to the Tissington Trail. Quite close to Parsley Hay which has cycle hire and there are places to eat quite close to Parsley Hay
Google maps shows it just north of the larger Newhaven Caravan and Camping Site found at the junction of A515 and A5012. Farm located north of B5054 which leads to Hartington just beyong the Jug and Glass Inn. Farm is about a mile further north of the Jug and Glass west of A515 and Google map shows the site to the east of the A515 beyond what is an old tree line railway cutting that passes under the A515 a short way further north to join the main Tissington Trail that is to the west of the A515 and is less than a mile to Parsley Hay bike hire. Easy walking.

MR & MRS G S KIRKHAM
Newhaven Lodge Farm
Hartington
Buxton
SK17 0BB

Please contact the CL direct to book 
Telephone: 01298 84267
Email: [email protected]

We used the site with a motorhome and managed to find somewhere to park when we visited Wirksworth which is worth the trip.

Steve


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Have been reading this thread and watching the weather forecast. We've booked Beech Croft for Monday and Tuesday. They're full tomorrow, so we're going to Blackwall Plantation CC Site for one night. I've made a note of the other sites suggested and we're going to play it by ear, depending on the weather. 
Weather looking good at the moment!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Could always try knocks down pub site 1/2 ml from black wall plantation on main drive into carding ton water reservoir loads of walks in area


----------

